# Holy Ice



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I am sure glad I dont live there!
I got this as a forward from a friend, I wish I knew the location!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

HOLY COW, sure glad i don't live there too!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

is that geneva, as in lake geneva, wi?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

woa


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Geneva France?


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Judging from the types of cars, and the coast in the photo, I'd say lake geneva, wi.

I found that photo online a few months ago... I haven't been able to find any more info about it, though.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Bet there were plenty of people late for work that morning. I can hear it now.

Honest boss It took me 8 hours to scrape the windows of my car. Please dont fire me.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol yea, and lake geneva has a huge lake, but i do not ever remember hearing something about that here, something of that magnitude woulda been all over.....


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its the Geneva in Europe..


> 1/7 A bitter winter chill and heavy snowfalls caused chaos in Europe, with temperatures as low as -30C


http://news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/pictures/galleries/newsid_1716000/1716436.stm

heres more pics here http://www.chaletinthemountains.com/geneva ice storm.htm


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

At least those cars were parked on the street. How would you feel if you had that when they were parked in your garage?

http://www.aworldoffish.com/forumphotos/garage.bmp


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

whoa


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

that blows


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Geneva is in Switzerland. :roll:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

still considered Europe!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Geneva is the place that is neutral in wars. Haven't you all heard of the Geneva convention?


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

WOW and I thought the 1inch sheet we got in Dec was bad


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

hahahaha u should live in New England. we got a blizzard here in rhode island.


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL I am in the south TN they say the word snow on the news we all run for cover LOL


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

A while ago almost whole central Europe looked like that for a while, France,Switzerland and Austria especially.
Some kind of massive blizzard..


----------

